# What is causing this?



## tsheridan (Jan 29, 2020)

On a ledge under a wooden windowsill in a basement (1/2 below grade) found this small collection of unidentified "stuff" - see picture attached.
Wife claims that there was a similar pile of smilar residue by inside of front door (on the side).

Does anyone have an idea what it might be / what caused it.
Wife suspects termites.

Thank you for any comments/suggestion

Tom


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like Frass, the debris discharged by carpenter ants or maybe termites. Look above the pile for very small holes.

Definitely something from insects and if you have it in multiple locations time for action.

Did you notice at any time this spring an influx of flying ant like critters. Would have been only a day or two then gone, but not really gone.

Bud


----------



## tsheridan (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi Bud 

thank you - when you say "time for action" - does that mean I should call an exterminator?

Tom


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

How old is the house and how long have you been there?
Sometimes when purchased a house will get a termite inspection, that report might be helpful.

As I said, seeing the frass in 2 different locations is not good, meaning they may have more than one nest.

A pro will be able to identify what you have, could be a beetle depending upon where you live but most importantly the pro should be able to stop the damage. A lot of variable for a DIY, what is it, what to treat it with, and how.

Note, I'm not a bug pro, just a victim.

Bud


----------



## tsheridan (Jan 29, 2020)

House is approximately 55 years old - wood frame - in southern Hudson Valley NY 
have owned the house for 39 years -
will call exterminator

thank you Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Both carpenter ants and termites will swarm every year sending out part of the colony to set up house keeping in another location. Most people think it was a one time event as they disappear quickly, but that swarm serves as a warning.

Good luck and feel free tp report back as to what the pro said.

Bud


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@tsheridan, nice to meet you, and I concur with Bud, and add that if the pests have been there a while, you may have some repairs to think about.

I'd take the time to find out exactly what they are, because conditions vary, and after fixing also might.

I'm in California now, but I lived in northern Ohio for many years, which is a lot like where you're at, bug-wise.

Do report, and don't be afraid to ask carpentry repair questions, because I think you'll need to.


----------

